# [Edit]



## Jeremy Alexander (Mar 28, 2011)

[edit]


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Jeremy, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and *more*, is included in our Forum Decorum. Be sure to read it thoroughly and check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Mo (Mar 25, 2011)

Welcome to the boards! I grew up in a small town of 1000 people deep in the BC interior, although I'm now living in a major city, I can appreciate where you're coming from.

Good luck with your book, it sounds interesting and I've added it to my wishlist.


----------



## Jeremy Alexander (Mar 28, 2011)

[edit]


----------



## Mo (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm just reading the sample of your book and it's quite good! I may just have to buy the book now.


----------



## Mo (Mar 25, 2011)

I bought your book, you have a new fan; I'll write a review once I read some more of the book!


----------



## Jeremy Alexander (Mar 28, 2011)

[edit]


----------



## Mo (Mar 25, 2011)

Jeremy Alexander said:


> Well thank you Mo, you made my night. I hope you enjoy reading it as much as I enjoyed writing it. Keep in mind, too, that, as the first reviewer stated, there is a helpful appendix at the end of the book that describes any terms/concepts/names marked with superscript numbering.


No problem!  Your quirky style of humour & setting rather reminded me of Douglas Adams and the TV show Red Dwarf (I'm a fan of both).

I was wondering what the deal was with the numbering, thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Jeremy Alexander (Mar 28, 2011)

[edit]


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2011)

I've been lurking on these forums for a long time and now you've finally given me a reason to register.  I just had to share my thoughts since it seems like you're just starting out and may need some reinforcement.  I might say that the quality of your book says otherwise, though.  You won't be a "no-namer" for long!

I did purchase your book, as it's sort of what I do.  I have a lot of books (and I mean A LOT) and I have to say that this is one of the most entertaining I've read.  Your writing is impeccable and your subject matter is hilarious.  I'd say that this isn't for everyone but heck, I gave it a shot, and I'm more of a mystery/thriller kind of girl.  This is science-fiction, sure, but it's a comedy through and through.  You even had a bit of mystery in it for people like me!

The other commenter is spot on with his Douglas Adams comparison too, and I'm glad you say you're getting those kinds of comments.  Very, very good first effort.  I'll post up a review when I get a chance.


----------



## Mo (Mar 25, 2011)

Jeremy Alexander said:


> We're going to have to be best friends, Mo. I hope you don't mind.


Haha, not at all!


----------



## Jeremy Alexander (Mar 28, 2011)

[edit]


----------



## mjdispirito (Mar 29, 2011)

Very cool Jeremy!  Some of the wittiest writing I've seen in a while.  The sample impressed me--it's a must buy at some point soon.


----------



## Jeremy Alexander (Mar 28, 2011)

[edit]


----------



## mjdispirito (Mar 29, 2011)

How about some info on what inspired you for Evil Space Pirate Jeff?



Jeremy Alexander said:


> This is amazing news, Matt. It is slightly overshadowed, however, by your amazing avatar profile-picture.


  Sarcasm? Because it isn't that good!



> I have also visited your website, and am wondering if you could provide me with a bit more info about it? It seems you've written quite a bit yourself.


About the website? I created a fantasy world when I was about 10 or 11 years old. It was called Myrmidya. That was the beginning of imagination and creative writing for me. It seemed only fitting to name my website and general creative pursuits after it! I'm finishing up a novel based in the world, as well. From all the notebooks, stories, and artwork I've compiled, there is something like 5,000 years of history on the world--all of it bearing some detail. I've written plenty of other stuff over the years, but I have a soft spot for fantasy and science fiction.


----------



## Jeremy Alexander (Mar 28, 2011)

[edit]


----------



## mjdispirito (Mar 29, 2011)

Jeremy Alexander said:


> Well, I could tell you a tale of great hardship, of dreams finally becoming reality only after having conquered the monstrous dragon that is diversity, or I could simply tell you the truth: I wanted to be Han Solo as a kid. Who didn't?


Heck yes! He was the coolest cat in any sci-fi movie.



> Today... well, today, the world is full of serious business. I wear a tie to work for goodness sakes and people rarely smile in their earthly pursuits. So why not take a chance? Why not leave Earth and take some people with me? Why can't I be Han Solo? Why can't everyone? I wanted to remind people of what it's like to have adventures, to fulfill a dream, and to let loose in a silly story full of things that make you say "what?" "ha!" and "did he really just say that?"
> 
> My own childhood inspired me... and frankly: so did yours.


*high five* Amen, amigo. Nobody is really happy, only distracted by some pointless momentary pursuit--like celebrity rehab, fashion, gossip, or the company's bottom line. I'm with ya man... let's hit the eject button and bounce.

Just based on your attitude and personality, I'm a new fan, sir. 



> I think we should be friends.


Are you on facebook / twitter or any stuff like that? If so, I wouldn't hesitate to link up.

Take care.


----------



## Jeremy Alexander (Mar 28, 2011)

[edit]


----------



## mjdispirito (Mar 29, 2011)

Jeremy Alexander said:


> I, too, can't wait to hit that eject button and bounce... on over to a beach somewhere, or a nice secluded spot in the mountains. Perhaps Myrmidya? I could sit by a fire, write some books within books, and get busy being me. I think, maybe, once I find my audience, I can at least head out for a week or so.
> 
> Of course... I'd probably bring my Xbox, as what's decent writing without meaningful distractions?
> 
> As far as Facebook goes, I'm just an ordinary guy on there... being ordinary. I don't have a fan page or anything like that either, though I have toyed with the idea of tweeting funny one-liners as Jeff. I'll see if I can't look you up, add you, and become we can become instant e-friends.


A man after my own heart! I'd opt for the mountains, personally. I got a soft spot for a an old school log cabin in the mountains, near a lake, with nobody around. Throw in some solar panels and you can have a few hours of xbox every day, which I would feel is necessary (especially with Fallout 3 and the upcoming Skyrim).

Who knows, J-dog, maybe we can bounce some ideas off one another? Evil Space Pirate Jeff and the Myrmidyan Excursion...


----------



## Mo (Mar 25, 2011)

Jeremy Alexander said:


> Today... well, today, the world is full of serious business. I wear a tie to work for goodness sakes and people rarely smile in their earthly pursuits. So why not take a chance? Why not leave Earth and take some people with me? Why can't I be Han Solo? Why can't everyone? I wanted to remind people of what it's like to have adventures, to fulfill a dream, and to let loose in a silly story full of things that make you say "what?" "ha!" and "did he really just say that?"


That's a great philosophy/attitude! Reminds me of a Hitchhiker's quote:



> This planet has-or rather had-a problem, which was this: most of the people on it were unhappy for pretty much of the time. Many solutions were suggested for this problem, but most of these were largely concerned with the movements of small green pieces of paper, which is odd because on the whole it wasn't the small green pieces of paper that were unhappy.


----------



## Jeremy Alexander (Mar 28, 2011)

[edit]


----------



## Jeremy Alexander (Mar 28, 2011)

[edit]


----------



## mjdispirito (Mar 29, 2011)

Dude...

Evil Space Jeff is awesome.  What a great and original tale.  He's like a post-modern Han Solo... I can't get over hearing the voice inside my head saying, "You will never find a more wretched hive of scum and villainy."


----------



## Jeremy Alexander (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks Matt. I finally remembered to hit you up on Facebook. Friend Request inc.

I thought I'd throw in a couple entries from the appendix today, as I've been getting a lot of positive feedback (and it's not included in the sample).

68. Zoinks - [Theory: Panic] \\ Universally-accepted as the only known word to truly represent the terror associated with facing certain doom. For example: "Zoinks, Scoob. That cantina wench is a guy."

81. Light 5 - [Theory: Quantum Science] \\ The highest, bowel-safe speed at which travelers can drop into hyperspace. When someone says "Punch it!" they are referring to Light 5. Alternatively, "Oh God, my butt cheeks!" typically refers to Light 7.

137. Sal Korrn - [Historical Persons] \\ Notable dance reformer who rang in the third age of Disco. He introduced the radical new idea of having no pants on while shaking your groove thing. This practically crushed the pants industry, as manufacturers no longer had to supply so many replacement-pairs (dancing often shredded the things, tore out the crotch, or outright exploded them).


----------



## Jeremy Alexander (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm giving it the $0.99 treatment for a week or two.  If you like to laugh, it's worth your time.


----------



## mjdispirito (Mar 29, 2011)

Jeremy Alexander said:


> I'm giving it the $0.99 treatment for a week or two. If you like to laugh, it's worth your time.


It's not a bad idea... you'll definitely see a bump in sales and, hopefully, a few reviews to go with it. As for reviews, I'm woefully behind on a few of 'em. Space Pirate Jeff is on the list.


----------



## Jeremy Alexander (Mar 28, 2011)

You're awesome Matt   I can't wait to read the review.  I need to find time, myself, to get into YOUR work!


----------



## Jeremy Alexander (Mar 28, 2011)

I know it's been a long time since posting here, but I've been busy making improvements, gathering feedback, promoting, and linking up my appendix to all of the terms in-text (finally!).  So check it out, there's not much to lose (only 99 cents at the moment!).  And if anyone would be interested in reviewing for a free copy, I'd be glad to chat.

Thanks guys (and gals)!


----------

